# evolution....

## HexDEF6

sto cercando di installare evolution, ma quando compila le libgtkhtm 3.0.5

mi da i seguenti errori:

```

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xa): In function `print_state':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x17): In function `print_state':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x40): In function `print_state':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x50): In function `print_state':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x1aa): In function `print_state':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x1e8): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x203): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x208): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x215): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x23c): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x25b): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x279): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x297): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x2ba): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x312): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_integer'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x33f): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x369): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x384): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_near'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x397): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x3c7): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x3e2): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x416): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x447): In function `initAlsa':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x47a): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x48e): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x4c4): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x50d): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x527): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x53a): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x55a): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x593): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x59b): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x624): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x64f): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x65c): In function `esd_audio_devices':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x6ee): In function `esd_audio_open':

: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x7bb): In function `esd_audio_open':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x84a): In function `esd_audio_open':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x87e): In function `esd_audio_open':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x920): In function `esd_audio_open':

: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0x9eb): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xa02): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xa34): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xa57): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xa89): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xaba): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xbbb): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xbd2): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xc04): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xc27): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xc59): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xc8a): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xdaa): In function `esd_audio_close':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xdb4): In function `esd_audio_close':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xe34): In function `esd_audio_flush':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xb96): In function `esd_audio_read':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

/usr/lib/libesd.a(audio.o)(.text+0xd66): In function `esd_audio_write':

: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [testgtkhtml] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgtkhtml-3.0.5/work/gtkhtml-3.0.5 /src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgtkhtml-3.0.5/work/gtkhtml-3.0.5 '

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.0.5 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 41, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

```

cosa cavolo e'????

Grazie e ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

ho risolto....

bisogna ricompilarsi esound senza alsa... e allora le libgtkhtml compilano....

Boh

Ciao!

----------

